# Pleated Blinds for an 'A' Class



## davidod (May 28, 2005)

Hi Folks,

My motorhome has a heavy curtain on the windscreen and side windows that you pull around at night to give both thermal and privacy properties. You slide them on a curtain rail from each side (driver and passenger seats) until they meet in middle and stick together with Velcro - very effective but not pretty; especially from the outside.

Purely for an improved cosmetic appearance I have been thinking about fitting pleated blinds. However I have not been able to find any company or real information on fitting or having them fitted to an 'A' Class camper. There is plenty on fitting them to any of the non 'A' Class Sevel based vans but nothing that I can find that reflects what I want to do. I did mail Remis and they do not do blinds for 'A' Class campers.

Any advice from anyone who has been down this road; or maybe some might considered that it's all just a bit unnecessary?

Any comments would be very welcome.

Dave


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

You could try a company that make blinds for boats?

There must be hundreds, like this -

http://www.oceanair-marine.com/pleated-blinds-skysol.aspx

We have pleated blind on windscreen and side windows, to be honest curtains are easier to use. The pleated blinds sometimes fall out of the runner, and can "set" in the open position and bulge when being closed, push them too fast and they can fall out at sides.

When they are closed for weeks, again they can bunch up when you open them.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Why not try some internal silver screens - vancomfort come recommended, ask for Steve. Approx £175 for Eura Mobil windscreen and side windows.

Jenny


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> ...When they are closed for weeks, again they can bunch up when you open them.


...and, to be blunt, they are flimsy and don't feel as if they will last the life of the van. They need treating with immense care. I've not priced replacements for ours but bet they are also eye-wateringly expensive.

If you're looking for privacy then I'd stick with the curtains. If for heat insulation then an external one-piece silver screen.

I have seen pull down roller blinds - like those used in coaches- on vans like yours, for the front screen anyway.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> ...When they are closed for weeks, again they can bunch up when you open them.


...and, to be blunt, they are flimsy and don't feel as if they will last the life of the van. They need treating with immense care. I've not priced replacements for ours but bet they are also eye-wateringly expensive.

If you're looking for privacy then I'd stick with the curtains. If for heat insulation then an external one-piece silver screen.

I have seen pull down roller blinds - like those used in coaches- on vans like yours, for the front screen anyway.

G


----------



## davidod (May 28, 2005)

I actually have silver screens and I have never used them. I think is was just a vanity issue - thought that they looked nice. Then maybe they rattle and give loads of trouble - sour apples.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

davidod said:


> I actually have silver screens and I have never used them.
> Dave


What do you use in winter to keep you snug and condensation-free , Dave ?

G


----------



## davidod (May 28, 2005)

Haven't parked on the top of Andorra with -25C outside - yet. We only have this 'van since March this year but we did experience about -3/4C in France earlier and we still just used the curtains. They are very heavy; they're definitely thermal.

I would imagine that I would pull out the silver screens if conditions required.

Like I said its just the thought that from the outside the pleated curtains would look that much better. I think you have made me see some sense though in your earlier posts.

Dave


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

An advantage with the blinds is security, you cannot see in the cab when parked up and blinds closed.

Our first motorhome had curtains that closed at sides, but hung from frame above cab, and did not hide the dash but dropped in front of it.

One disadvantage is the blinds also reduce vision looking left and right on roundabouts and junctions, as it makes the side of windscreen and front of the door frame around the quarter lights thicker.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

davidod said:


> We only have this 'van since March this year but we did experience about -3/4C in France earlier and we still just used the curtains.
> Dave


Did you get condensation on the windscreen/dashboard area ? External blinds prevent this. Most people use them as standard in winter as they do provide a far better standard of insulation than curtains alone. Your windscreen is single glazed, the air in your van is warm and moist and the internal curtains provide a nice barrier to free ventilation.

(They're also excellent in very hot weather)

G


----------



## davidod (May 28, 2005)

All good advice and many thanks for the contributions. I accept that I will definitely forget the pleated blinds. 

I have to admit that I have never even unpacked the silver screens that came with the 'van. I assume that they are internal screens but I must just check that out in case they are external.

Either way I must just check out the options on external blinds. I know that I have seen very favourable opinions on the use of those before.

Many thanks,

Dave

P.S.
Yes Grizzly I have had condensation in the morning when I pulled back the curtains, and that does make a further case for the external screens.
D


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Forget what's been said about restricted vision - it doesn't happen on the A class, only a C class. We've got the problem now we have sold the Hymer and bought a Burstner with a Fiat cab.

Joe


----------



## Meefirst234 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey, just bumping this thread as you're talking about curtains and blinds for vans. I don't have any of these on my van as I recently purchased it and I wanted to ask if you know if cartoon patterned curtains for vans existed. I would love to have something like this on the windscreen and side windows. I got the idea from here: Jazz up your windows with the gaming giants of yesteryear! Choose between Pac-Man, Space Invaders and Super Mario 1UPs inspired designs. From a distance they look just like they're depicted in all their pixelated glory, but get up close and you'll see they're cunningly constructed from game controllers and classic handheld devices, paying homage to everything from Wii remotes to the mighty Game Gear. I hope it's not something out of this world. Any ideas are highly welcome! Thanks for your patience!


----------

